# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo Flex 14 и 15 – революция на белорусском рынке ноутбуков

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), лидер среди производителей персональных компьютеров, пополнила модельный ряд ноутбуков, представленных в Беларуси, необычными двухрежимными новинками. В официальную продажу поступили уникальные лэптопы Flex 14 и 15. Устройства этой линейки отличаются революционным дизайном с возможностью поворота дисплея на 300 градусов, высокой производительностью и автономной работой до 9 часов. 
Двухрежимные ноутбуки Flex с 14 и 15,6-дюймовыми экранами – необычайно тонкие и легкие устройства. Крышка компьютеров поворачивается на 300°, что позволяет установить лэптоп в режиме консоли и воспользоваться более комфортным сенсорным управлением. Это удобно при просмотре видеоконтента, общении в чате и работе с сенсорными приложениями. 
Мобильность и производительность устройств Flex 14 и 15 обеспечивается девятью часами работы от аккумулятора без подзарядки, процессорами до Intel Core i7 ULT 4-го поколения, дискретными видеокартами до Nvidia GT 740M, объемом памяти до 1 ТБ и опциональными твердотельными накопителями или флеш-памятью типа NAND на моделях Ultrabook.
Обе модели обладают высоким качеством изображения и отличным звуком. Яркость и реалистичность картинки реализована за счет дисплея стандарта HD с разрешением 1366x768 пикселей или стандарта Full HD с разрешением 1920x1080 пикселей. Насыщенный звук достигается благодаря системе Dolby Advanced Audio, которая создает полный эффект присутствия и снижает уровень искажения.
Тонкие и легкие ноутбуки Flex откроют новые возможности и позволят эффективно работать с коллегами: 10-точечный сенсорный интерфейс дает возможность легко управлять операционной системой Windows 8 с помощью интуитивно понятных жестов. Пользователей также порадует предустановленное приложение YouCam, которое позволяет разговаривать с камерой. К примеру, чтобы сделать снимок, просто скажите – «1, 2, 3, улыбнитесь!», а затем отправьте снимок другу, используя набор голосовых команд.

Ноутбуки Flex 14 и 15 выглядят изысканно благодаря стильному черному корпусу приятному на ощупь с отделкой серого или оранжевого цвета. Эффектность устройствам придает и эргономичная клавиатура AccuType, которая дарит возможность более точного ввода информации, с меньшим количеством ошибок.

Обе модели отличаются непревзойденной компактностью. Габариты Flex 14 составляют 343,2х250,9х21.5 мм при весе всего 2 кг,  а Flex 15 имеет размеры 380,5х272,7х22,2 мм и весит 2,2 кг. 


*О компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## гость

У знакомого ихний ноутбук-планшет такой, только не i3 процессоре. Работать на нём очень удобно, а так же в плане мультимедии развернул экран и смотри фильм какой. Только интересно сколько с такими параметрами у нас стоить будет, ибо другу модель обошлась в 700$

----------

